# Pros & Cons of Canada



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi everyone.

My fiancé and I are both Scottish and wish to immigrate to ether Canada or Australia after we get marride(2014), which I know is almost two years away but with this whole process being completely gobbledygook to me I have started my research early!

My fiancé is a qualified electrician and I work within finance. We have family in Canada as well.

Anyway, what I want to start off with are basically the *pros and cons* of starting a new life in Canada. I have of course my family members to help us out here but I want some advice from people who have no reason to try and convince us, cushion the badparts (you get the deal when it comes to fam). I have not visited the country yet, however we are going to take a couple of weeks this year to explore as much as we can.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Forums

Let me have a quick look for you...
*
The Canada vs Australia Discussions*

Canada or Australia? - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...660-canada-australia.html?highlight=australia

Final word, Canada or Australia!!!! - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ord-canada-australia.html?highlight=australia


canada or australia 2011?please advise - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...a-2011-please-advise.html?highlight=australia

Electricians jobs in Canada - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...tricians-jobs-canada.html?highlight=australia

Canada vs Australia !! - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...-canada-vs-australia.html?highlight=australia

Canada or Australia - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...058-canada-australia.html?highlight=australia

Hi! considering Canada against Australia - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...da-against-australia.html?highlight=australia

These are just some of the first results from within the Canada Forum, there is just as manny and more in the Australia Forum.

*Pro's and Con's threads*

I might have to move to Canada - Thoughts about the Canadian life? - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...-about-canadian-life.html?highlight=pros+cons


Looking for new life in Canada - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...king-new-life-canada.html?highlight=pros+cons

Canada the dream or is it - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/105911-canada-dream.html

A zillion questions about setting up in Vancouver... - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ion-questions-about-setting-up-vancouver.html


Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Forums
Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Forums
Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Forums
Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Forums

why do you want to move to canada.
we cant tell you the pro's and cons without knowing what you are looking for


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ah thank you very much! I must spend some more time on this forum and try get used to all its functions! Thanks a bunch


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

jemmlove12 said:


> Ah thank you very much! I must spend some more time on this forum and try get used to all its functions! Thanks a bunch


 thats ok, everyone does it


----------



## shashi (Mar 20, 2012)

Cons of Canada -- Too Expensive, getting driving license, a job

Pros - people are nice, weather is ok, lot of mixed cultures..


----------

